# US Navy Presidential Ceremonial Honor Guard Drill Team



## Drone_pilot (Nov 28, 2006)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWGU3mpfRoM]US NAVY Ceremonial Guard[/youtube]

Excellent clip


----------



## John A Silkstone (Nov 28, 2006)

Precision arms drill. Utterly fantastic.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 28, 2006)

Fantastic , nice find Droney !


----------

